# Barn plans...need help



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

So, we are moving into a new rental in April. We are supposed to sign a lease this coming Sat. The property is really what we are looking for. It's in a mild weathered location - almost no snow. It not too humid considering it's near Sacramento. And it's got dozens of pine and oak trees, so very shaded with lots of munchies for the goats. It's also well fenced in no-climb 5 foot.

BUT...no barn...So, the owner says he might want to build a barn. But he could just be saying that to get us to sign a lease. Ever doubtful I am I've started to try to find a way to do something temporary. It needs to be sturdy and functional, but ultimately removable so we can take it with us when we move. Here's what I'm thinking...getting a mare motel...like this one:
http://www.fcpbuildings.com/w2/wp-conte ... ery/10.jpg
More pictures of mare motels:
http://www.highdesertbarns.com/maremotel.htm

So...here's where I need help...if I buy a basic kit which just has the roof, and panels for dividers...how could I enclose this? Ideally I'd like to make it similar to a real barn in that I would want to enclose the sides and ends, put a door at one end of the isle/breezeway, and then put wood in between each stall somehow attached to the panels so that the barn would be at least partially insulated. It won't get very cold where we are, but it'll get warm! I already have a water cooler I can install that will keep the inside around 75 degrees.

Any ideas on how to do all of this? How to enclose it, and what materials to use? How to attach the wood to the metal panels that are used to divide the stalls?

This is going to be a big project both to put up and take down, then put back up wherever we move. But if inbetween all the work I have a functioning barn then so be it! Thanks for any and all help and suggestions!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a real cool idea

as to the siding can you juse use metal roofing to make siding?


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I was really considering it...Using the metal roofing I mean. What I thought I might try is 4x8 pressed wood boards on the inside of the walls, and the metal roofing material to make siding. Then it would be at least slightly insulated and mostly waterproof. I just have to figure out how to fix the materials onto the metal poles of the frame...


----------

